# Philippine passport holder with japanese permanent residency entering UK



## angelove (Oct 8, 2020)

Hi. I just want to ask if a person who hold a japanese permanent residency but has a philippine passport and nationaly holder can enter UK without visa?. Thank you.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You are still bound by the immigration rules of the UK that apply to persons holding a Philippines passport.

The fact that you have Japanese permanent residency means nothing to the UK government - it's the actual _citizenship_ that you hold that they're interested in.

If you, as a Filipino passport holder, are ordinarily required to have a visa to enter the UK then you still require one as the holder of Japanese permanent residency. Having Japanese Permanent Residency might make it easier for you to get a visitor's visa but it _won't_ exempt you from needing one to visit the UK.


----------



## angelove (Oct 8, 2020)

Could you provide me a link where i can read this rules? Thank you so much for answering my question.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Check if you need a UK visa

It doesn't ask if you have permanent resident status anywhere - they base it on your passport/travel document only, and as you only have a Philippines passport and not a Japanese passport (permanent residency _does not_ equal citizenship), you do not qualify for the provisions for holders of a Japanese passport.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

My better half holds permanent residency in Australia and can come and go as he pleases with a Filipino passport to Australia no different to you holding a permanent residency in Japan. He has automatic access to some 30 odd countries under his Filipino passport but having permanent residency in Oz gives him nothing for international travel to the other 180 odd countries as he is a Filipino national. Perhaps go the nationalisation path in Japan then revisit?

As a PH. national you need to travel the path of your countrymen no different to my better half. Deal with it we do.

OMO 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

"Could you provide me a link where i can read this rules? Thank you so much for answering my question."

BTW welcome to the forum. I could suggest that google can be your best friend through your enquiries and will add that, and OMO my better half holding permanent residency in Oz, bank accounts, work history, relationship, owning property in PH/Australia, stability etc. will/could go in his favour in an application for a tourist visa in plenty of countries we will visit once this pandemic is over, house in order and follow the laws. Research always.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

angelove said:


> Could you provide me a link where i can read this rules? Thank you so much for answering my question.


I'll agree with the many others who posted that when once you enter a country they will be checking for your passport, the Japanese residency would only apply in Japan it's a Permanent Residency "Visa" stamp granted by Japan, it has nothing to do with any other nation including the UK.

I have a permanent residency Visa "stamped" in my US Passport but it only applies to the Philippines, so no way I could some how claim it can give me favor in any other country other than the Philippines.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Some countries might give it some notice but not at all guaranteed. For example US Green Card holders from some countries could get into Canada while their countrymen needed pre-approved visas. Pre Covid of course.

Visa requirements for Philippine citizens - Wikipedia


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Having a residency may help allay fears of going tnt.


----------

